# the dock



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

went down at sunset...caught some small mangroves & a nice whiting...went back down after supper...watched the tide switch...butterflied the whiting and put him out on the Big rod...barge goes by and pole bends...fish on...44" BULL...dale came down to capture the moment...























































released to fight again...notice the PFF karma shirt...


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

nice red, no doubt put up a good fight! nice pix also.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red Mike :toast


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one Mike!:clap


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Mike! Should start becoming a regular occurrence w/ the cooler weather starting to arrive.:toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Only thing I can say Mike....Dang..(to quote Curtis)


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotto love the fight the big reds putup...whatwere you using for bait? Nice Red and good pictures :bowdown


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishaholic (11/1/2007)*Gotto love the fight the big reds putup...whatwere you using for bait? Nice Red and good pictures :bowdown


"butterflied the whiting and put him out on the Big rod"


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Red!!!!:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah the magic barge,works every time doesn't it. Very nice red Mike:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, Thats it Mike, I'm park'n my boat in front of your dock!!! Nice catch!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Mike, you look like you're straining a bit there, buddy..... okeoke

What a great Halloween treat! :clap Nice fish!!!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice fish, no doubt a fun ride!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (11/1/2007)*Dang Mike, you look like you're straining a bit there, buddy..... okeoke
> 
> What a great Halloween treat! :clap Nice fish!!!


dang right karon...couldn't net that big ole fish...didn't want to gaff him...didn't want to bust my azz on the rocks...couldn't get a good grip on it...when i went to step down on the rocks to release/revive him, i dropped him...this fish was out of the water a little over 5 minutes I'd say...in that last pic, you can see me giving him some help and after a few back n forths...he swam away pretty as you please...

i need one of those boga grip thingys...


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

shes a fatty


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Thats a pretty sweet catch. _


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice Mike, those are a ball to catch.:bowdown


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice ctach Mike.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike, put that big rod down, that's an ultralite moment for sure.... 

NICE FISH!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to Go Mike!:bowdown Nice Red, and I know fun playing that big guy.


----------



## talleyban (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike... Nice RED it looks like it is getting that time of year again:bowdown


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice BULL!! How deep of water is off of your dock?


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike thanks for the pics, it's a carbon copy of the one I released last Friday at the Port. I guess these boys are everwhere this time of the year.Oh, by the way howdid you manage a trip without the GIRLS...NOT!!!! I mean theCREW!!!I guess someone had to take pics. Looks like you had a blast!!!!

SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!

PS The fishing machine is back in the water again,let's hook up on one of theseFridays!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *beast819 (11/1/2007)*Nice BULL!! How deep of water is off of your dock?




right off the end is at least 16' and out in the channel of the ICW is probably 30'-40'...



Kenny, there wasn't anyone on the dock but me...no boat, no "girls"...just an "old man and the sea"...we'll have to get back out in the bay soon...


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like everyone said what I wanted to say great catch and relese:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn NICE BULL, Mike. :bowdown :bowdown:bowdown That is tooooo swwweeeettt!!!!! I would luv to see you in action, catching a fish. Soon, I hope. Nice job there big guy. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Mike!!:bowdown When are you going to let me and Mdrobe2 catch one? You got skills Man!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good deal Mike. :clap


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe this will help!!!!

I might see ya in the BaySaturday morning good luck with the new equipment.

SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (11/1/2007)*Only thing I can say Mike....Dang..(to quote Curtis)


*And, Dang, would be exactly right. Ditto...Dang. *


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Mike! Hope I'll be over soon to give you a fishing lesson. Just promise to get Dale to stay inside so we have a chance. Mike

Nice to see JEC chiming in too. We need to wet a line!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch:clap......


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Must be nice:bowdown


----------

